# Segmenting Material/resources - Draft Library Article



## mark james (Dec 9, 2020)

OK, folks, this is a draft resulting from a thread a few days ago.   Give me more input and we can tweak this to offer a nice resource.  What have I missed, what can be added or corrected?

Note:  I am using terms like "Plastic" loosely as Plastics are a wide range of synthetic or semi-synthetic materials. 


*Segmenting Material Sources

Mark James*​
This article is intended to give a head start to those who desire to construct segmented pen blanks.  Many materials can be found in local hardware stores, hobby shops, arts and craft stores and your own home.

Wood veneers, Plastic sheets, old hotel door cards, old credit cards, tin/aluminum cans, chimney flashing, good quality paper card stock, metal craft sheets, as well as cut wood from boards or larger blanks.  In each case, the tools you have, the skills you have and your creativity are the only only restrictions to what you can accomplish.

Additionally, looking to purchase specific materials intended for uses such as pen blank segmenting will lead you to online searches.  In that case, it is important to realize that the search keywords are important.  Some vendors will have items in stock, some will not carry what you are looking for, some may have exactly what you want but have a different name for that item.  So flexibility is a key to what you want to purchase.

Below is a list of potential keywords - there certainly are many more.  And I have compiled a list of sources for specific categories.  I have checked each link and they are accurate as of 12/8/2020.  It should be expected that over time some sources will disappear, others will come into fruition and the materials the stock will change.

I have no allegiance to any of these sources. This list is a result of my own efforts to do segmenting, suggestions from other IAP members and a recent online search of these keywords and checking each individual site.  By no means is this inclusive; it is just a starting point.

Helpful input came from posts from:  magpens, JTTheclockman, dogcatcher and walshjp17.

*Online Search Keywords:*

Pick guard
Pick guard Sheets
Pick guard Strips
Veneer
Wood Veneers
Styrene (a common but inaccurate keyword.  Styrene is actually a liquid, and can be nasty)
Polystyrene Sheets  (The solid form of Styrene)
Metal Sheets
Hobby Supplies
Craft Supplies
Plastic sheets
Scale Model building supplies
Billiard repair supplies
Knife Making Supplies

*Wood Veneers:*

www.cueveneer.com
www.dyed-veneer.com (B & B Rare Woods).  Natural, dyed, thin, thick.
www.cuestick.com
www.sveneers.com  (Sauers)
www.woodcraft.com (Sauers)
www.rockler.com (Sauers and others)
www.woodturnerscatalog.com

*Styrene/Plastic/:*

www.oakridgehobbies.com
www.plasticareinc.com
www.evergreenscalemodels.com
www.dickblick.com
www.hobbylobby.com
www.cuestick.com
www.knifemaking.com (Spacer materials)
www.alphacard.com (Blank, colored PVC credit card packs).
www.texasknife.com (Spacer materials)
www.beartoothwoods.com (Gisi Designs Segmenting Sheets/Accents - 3” x 6”)
www.woodturnerscatalog.com (Pickguard laminate strips)
www.exoticblanks.com (Pickguard plastic laminate)

*Metals:*

www.hobbylinc.com
www.ksmetals.com ( K & S Precision Metals:  Sold through hardware, building supply and hobby stores/sites.  e.g, Ace Hardware, Hobby Lobby, Home Depot, etc)
www.whimsie.com
www.speedymetals.com
www.onlinemetals.com

*Combination - Plastic/Polystyrene/Metals/Woods*

Hobby Lobby
Lowes
Home Depot
Menards
Michaels
Blick Art Materials

... And many, many others.


----------



## mark james (Dec 9, 2020)

Oops.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2020)

Well......I for one am / is / are thoroughly disappointed...... 
I think that as this is the INTERNATIONAL Ass of Penturners, then you should provide links that represent the demographic of the ENTIRE membership....humph..... 



 
Yes.... just in case anyone thinks otherwise, I’m obviously kidding


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2020)

You've been busy!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 9, 2020)

Add one more thin wood supply - THIN WOOD #TW (shipleysoutdoors.com)


----------



## mark james (Dec 9, 2020)

skiprat said:


> Well......I for one am / is / are thoroughly disappointed......
> I think that as this is the INTERNATIONAL Ass of Penturners, then you should provide links that represent the demographic of the ENTIRE membership....humph.....
> 
> 
> ...



I take your comments with a huge smile!  And you are correct, there was no printed reference for International resources.  However, I did anticipate this issue and already have several sources for UK and AU (Australia resources).  I need to check the links and hopefully expand them further; I'd like to have a more robust source for both international as well as continental resources.  No need to ignore our friends from 'across the pond!'  They will be included in the final library article.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 9, 2020)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=atlas+...989F6067754699900C1AFA8F7E6A0B&FORM=QBLH&sp=1 My favorite is Atlas Billiards because they cater to both billiard fans and also knife making fans for such things as faux stone, leathers, ivory, micarta and others.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking good Mark!


----------



## FGarbrecht (Dec 10, 2020)

https://www.riogrande.com for precious metals


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2020)

Just trying something because the link posted in the list for Atlas Billiard is not coming up as such or the one I get. This one gets you there better. Not sure why. I see it now, no "C" in cuestik.

https://www.cuestik.com/


I use these people for lots of plastics too.

https://www.delviesplastics.com/


----------



## hewunch (Mar 15, 2021)

Pickguard sheets


			10" x 12" Uncut Pickguard Sheet-PGS
		

amazon, search for uncut pickguard.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 15, 2021)

If we are listing pickguard material then here is a couple I use.

https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/materials/pickguard-materials/
https://www.amazon.com/pickguard-material/s?k=pickguard+material
https://www.ebay.com/b/Guitar-Pickguard-Material/41424/bn_7023315163


----------



## Wmcullen (Mar 16, 2021)

Just seeing this now. Fantastic resource!! Thanks for assembling!


----------



## mark james (Mar 16, 2021)

Keep the suggestions coming.  I will get back to this and double check the sources and make corrections that have been noted.  Everyone who is contributing  - it's greatly appreciated, and helpful.


----------

